# My little set-up



## BillyHoyle (Feb 12, 2013)

So this is what I have ended up with after months of thinking and painstakingly researching...like most others on here.

A Silvia v2 and a eureka mondial.

The grinder has a minor mod, I have installed the funnel from the aeropress on it, instead of the massive commercial hopper - this may be a good low cost solution for other grinders as well.










[Edit: Picture edited - my dropbox was acting up - thank you Pablo for the help!]


----------



## BillyHoyle (Feb 12, 2013)

Okay, the picture for some reasons shows up side-ways and I can't seem to fix it. I hope you can tilt your heads...


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

-edit-

Here you go mate:

Click quote on my post and copy the link to replace yours if you like then I'll delete this one.

You don't need an attachment. Easiest way to post an image is to upload it to tinypic, imageshack or similar and just post the link between the [IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG] tags.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice little set up hope you found the burrs you were looking for?


----------



## BillyHoyle (Feb 12, 2013)

Pablo, thanks for the help - my dropbox was causing some problem, should be sorted now.

Coffeechap, I have had a quick look for it online but I can't seem to find any - I might just have to measure the burrs and then look for them according to the size, this model seems to come in a number of different variations and brandings (simonelli mdx etc.).

However, I don't think the burrs need changing immediately they seem to be fine (?). If you do know of a place where I can source it from then please do let me know.


----------

